

Swift has jumped from number 68 to 22 in the language rankings in one year - rblion
http://www.wired.com/2015/01/redmonk-swift/

======
joeblau
It hasn't even been a whole year. I think this speaks to how excited people
are about the iOS ecosystem and how put off people were by Objective-C. I'm
currently tutoring a Swift class online and my students are from all
backgrounds. People that don't even program are excited about it. I started
learning the week after WWDC, and I'm finally getting comfortable with the
language to the point where I'm not writing Swiftjective-C (Swift that looks
like Objective-C). It's great to be able to use functional programming
constructs that have been in other languages for over 5 years.

I'm just waiting for the Job postings that ask for "Swift Experts" and "5
years Swift experience" to start showing up.

